#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Οικοδομική άδεια 78 σε περιοχή Κεφαλάρι, Αττικής

## adapagalou

μου ζητήθηκε από ιδιοκτήτρια διώροφης οικίας στο Κεφαλάρι βεβαίωση περί μη αυθαιρεσιών, για ρύθμιση δανείου.
Η οικοδομική άδεια εκδόθηκε το 1978 και υπάρχει το στέλεχος της αδείας, με το οποίο και αναζήτησα τον φάκελο στο Δ. Κηφισιάς.
Μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει!!!
Μήπως γνωρίζει κανένας σε ποια άλλη πολεοδομία θα πρέπει να απευθυνθώ για να αναζητήσω τον φάκελο ?

----------


## Xάρης

Να ζητήσεις διαπιστωτική πράξη για το ότι δεν υπάρχει.
Μπορείς να ζητήσεις και μερική ή πλήρη ανασύσταση φακέλου.

----------

